# WTB compound bow to shoot fish with



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It's time to replace my old bow and am looking for any decent compound in the 30-50# range. Hoping to not have to pay more than $75. Any one trying to get rid of one around the Ogden area? Thanks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pawn shop

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

